# First plants for my new aquarium



## AndehX (Jan 14, 2012)

I was originally going to get plastic plants, but I hear more and more stories of how real plants are highly beneficial to your aquarium.

So I need to decide what plants to start with.

I know that I want part of the tank to have a grassy effect, so woud this be ideal to achieve this? Brazilian Micro Sword *lilaeopsis brasiliensis*on Pad | eBay

I have some piece of bogwood that I am busy rinsing the tannin out of. Once it's done, I want to attach some plants to it. I was thinking of some Java moss. Any other plants that nice to attach to bogwood?

What other plants will do well and look good in a freshwater aquarium?

Cheers.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

There are MANY plants that are available, but the question isnt what is availble, the question is what can you grow. We need to know a little more about your tank first, what kind of lighting do you have, what size is the tank, do you plan on using fertilizers, any type of co2? All of this will play a part in the types of plants that you will be able to grow. 

Plants are def. great, and will help your water conditions. Good luck!


----------



## AndehX (Jan 14, 2012)

tank is 27g (125litres) has a fine sand substrate, honestly not sure what type of light the tank has, but the tank is a Juwel 125, so im guessing whatever light that comes with.
Im relatively new to aquariums (or live planted aquariums that is) so I don't know how you would add a c02 source


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Alright. For now i'll assume you are low light. Plants that do well are java ferns, java moss, anubia, some swords....I'm sure some other folks here can give you a better list. 

To find out what kind of lighting you have for sure, look under that hood on teh light bulb itself, it should tell you how many watts, and possibly give you a kelvin rating (will say something like 6500K)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would steer away from anything that says medium light for now,at least until you know for sure.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

AndehX said:


> I was originally going to get plastic plants, but I hear more and more stories of how real plants are highly beneficial to your aquarium.
> 
> So I need to decide what plants to start with.
> 
> ...


Plants
Having plants in your aquarium is not only beautiful and pleasing, but is one of the most beneficial things you can do!
All the types of aquatic plants can be used in the aquarium design. Getting started begins with planning your aquarium aquascape then selecting aquarium plants.

Dr. Jungle
recommends


Aquarium Plants Manual

Ferns and Mosses: Fern, Moss, and Liverwort plants are non-flowering plants which propagate by microscopic spores. Ferns also propagated partly vegetatively, often producing roots from rhizomes that can attach to rocks or wood ornaments in the aquarium making them easy to be propagated by the aquarist.

Rosette Plants: Rosettes, beautiful leafy flowering plants, are the ornamental plants of the aquarium. They are spectacular used in groups or alone as a focal point in the aquarium design, but need a bit more specialized plant care.

Stem Plants: Stem plants are a diverse group of flowering plants that can be used almost anywhere in the aquarium design. These are some of the most popular aquarium plants. They have good plant growth and are fairly easy to propagate with simple cuttings.
Setting up a planted aquarium is similar to setting up a fish only tank. Like the fish tank, the planted aquarium will need lighting, heating and filtration. But it will also need a planting medium, or substrate. Once your tank is set up and you have it planted, you will need to provide plant food, usually a tablet or liquid fertilizer. Ongoing plant care will include water maintenance and keeping an eye out for anything hurting your plants like aquarium snails and other browsers, or plant diseases. With a good aquarium design and plant care, you will be rewarded with a lush, beautiful, well balanced aquarium which can soon be followed with plant propagation.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

wisteria is one of my favorite starter plants. grows fast and takes up a lot of room. Java ferns and java moss are also good starter plants.


----------

